# MI-KI



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone! I was looking through Dog Fancy magazine the other day & noticed an advertisement for a
MI- KI breeder. It described the dogs as" very much like a Maltese but available in several colors" also it said they were small 3-5 lbs. 

They were very cute! I have never heard of this breed before. Does anyone know someone who has one or what they are exactly? They have a Maltese look about them but the add claimed they are " Purebred".

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I found this on Wikipedia:

History:
In North America, at least two breeders began working with the Mi-Ki in 1991 and 1992. The Imperial Toy Mi-Ki Club started in Milwaukee, Wisconsin in 1991, and a different breeder, started stud books for the breed from a different line of Mi-Kis in 1992. The Greater American Toy Mi-Ki Club started around this time, and in 1994 was incorporated in the state of Wisconsin. That club is no longer active, but a new club, The Mi-Ki Club of America, was immediately formed. The Mi-Ki Club of America claims to have received recognition for the dogs in their stud books in 17 countries around the world. The first Multi-International Mi-Ki Champion was exported to Germany in 2004 and was the first Mi-Ki to be registered there. The Imperial Toy Mi-Ki Club is also still active.

Various clubs have formed, with different ideas about the breed's status, appearance, and requirements. Some breeders, still viewing the Mi-Ki as a type rather than a breed because there is not sufficient breeding stock to work from and insufficient generations of breeding-true lines, have added additional breeds to the Mi-Ki, including the Yorkshire Terrier and the Shih Tzu, among others. Their dogs have been accepted by the Mi-Ki Club of America as puremutt Mi-Kis, which believes that the breed is pure and is working to establish multiple generations of Mi-Ki-only breedings.

The Mi-Ki is not currently recognized by any of the major international kennel clubs due to its disputed purebred status


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Hi Everyone! I was looking through Dog Fancy magazine the other day & noticed an advertisement for a
> MI- KI breeder. It described the dogs as" very much lake a Maltese but available in several colors" also it said they were small 3-5 lbs.
> 
> They were very cute! I have never heard of this breed before. Does anyone know someone who has one or what they are exactly? They have a Maltese look about them but the add claimed they are " Purebred".
> ...



According to wikipedia: 
*
The Mi-Ki is not currently recognized by any of the major international kennel clubs due to its disputed purebred status.*

I understand that there has been some mixing of several toy breeds in the lines to create these dogs. 

I found this quote on the club website: 

_*The orginal old stock Mi-Ki dogs were imported from Penang. These dogs were purebred and their history goes back to three breeds of dogs durning development of the breed. They are said to be the Maltese, the Papillon, and Japanese Chin. No other breed was used in the development of the Purebred Mi-Ki*_


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe I am wrong here but, how can they get a standard look, temperment etc. if they are breeding different breeds to achieve this?









Check out this link http://www.fair-dae.com/


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Maybe I am wrong here but, how can they get a standard look, temperment etc. if they are breeding different breeds to achieve this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of 'em...but that black 5 month old is a cutie, huh?


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Never heard of them, but looking at that site it seems like they are mixed with:
Papillon
Maltese
Yorkie
Pomeranian
Shitzu
Lhasa Apso
Poodles

I found a little bit of each. LOL







Do you agree?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Never heard of them, but looking at that site it seems like they are mixed with:
> Papillon
> Maltese
> Yorkie
> ...


 

LOL yep! Looks like just another way to say mixed breeds.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

This just proves that these "designer dogs" have been around for along time. You can surely tell all the different mixes.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw some Mi-Kis at a Rare Breed show about 3 years ago. The ones they had there were very tiny--a couple of pounds. The 'breeder' said hers came from a breeder in TX. Cute, but so little I'd be afraid to handle one.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have seen some of this mix and LOVE them - however the breed look really varies in this mix . There is another Maltese mix that has been bred in America for over 20 years , the Kyi Leo - pretty cute too . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH they sure are cute, and I like the sound of the name, Mi Ki. Wonder how long it will take for all these "designer" dogs to make it into AKC.

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I know someone that has a Mi Ki and she paid $5000 for the dog. She says it sheds tremendously like a Jap Chin and Papillon. The breeder told her that it is a cross between a Maltese, Jap Chin and Papillon. She is very tiny under 2 1/2 lbs. I have seen some pictures of her and she is cute but I would still be weary of them because of the crossings. My Currier delivers quite a few of them for a breeder and states that the breeder claims they are trying to get AKC to recognise them. I dont know if it will ever happen though.

Something funny though, she came to me and got a pair of sisters...lol


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Hi Everyone! I was looking through Dog Fancy magazine the other day & noticed an advertisement for a
> MI- KI breeder. It described the dogs as" very much like a Maltese but available in several colors" also it said they were small 3-5 lbs.
> 
> They were very cute! I have never heard of this breed before. Does anyone know someone who has one or what they are exactly? They have a Maltese look about them but the add claimed they are " Purebred".
> ...



I looked into getting a MI-Ki when looking at the Maltese. I couldn't make up my mind which was better suited for me. I contacted a MI-KI breeder and almost went with one.....but I like the way the Maltese looks better.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I also looked into this breed before we got Pacino. But after careful consideration we decided on the Maltese and we are so very happy we did!!!!!!!!!
What would I do without my Boys???????
There is a breeder right here by us in our town and her pups start at $3,800.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=407510
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the one I fell in love with!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The dogs are adorable but I don't understand why anyone would pay big $$ for a designer dog? First of all I guess you could say I'm a purist. Why mix and match a breed? You are breeding all kinds of problems from all different breeds. WE are so paticular about Malts and their problems being carried on from generation to generation why risk multi breeds and their problems. I just met a lady that had a Malt-Pom mix and she was upset because it didn't act like a Malt......well dah!!!!!!! I'm sure the MI-KI is a sweet dog but each one would be different as all different genes would be running amiss. If you like Malts..... get a Malt. If you like a Pom......get a Pom. If you like a Papillon...get a Papillon. I don't think it is fair to the dogs to mix and match. Down the road you are asking for trouble.
"Just my opinion"

Marsha


----------



## macandcheese (Aug 18, 2007)

> Hi Everyone! I was looking through Dog Fancy magazine the other day & noticed an advertisement for a
> MI- KI breeder. It described the dogs as" very much like a Maltese but available in several colors" also it said they were small 3-5 lbs.
> 
> They were very cute! I have never heard of this breed before. Does anyone know someone who has one or what they are exactly? They have a Maltese look about them but the add claimed they are " Purebred".
> ...


I've studied this breed for awhile (I've been going going through dog breed phases lol). I suggest you look at this site: http://www.americanmi-kiregistryassociation.com/


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you a breeder, macandcheese???


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=407523
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. :bysmilie:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a few more you might be interested in.  

Spitz + Chow Chow
SPITZ-CHOW, A dog that throws up a lot

Pointer + Setter
POINTSETTER, a traditional Christmas pet

Samoyed + Norwich Terrier
SAMWICH, very handy, tasty breed.

Pekingese + Dachshund
PEKING DACH, owned by Chinese restaurateurs.

Poodle + Great Pyrenees
POOPYREE, a dog that smells good.

Smooth Fox Terrier + Chow Chow
SMOOCH, a dog who loves to kiss.

Airedale + Spaniel
AIREL, a dog that brings in good TV reception.

Kerry Blue Terrier + Skye Terrier 
BLUE SKYE, a dog for visionaries 

Great Pyrenees + Dachshund
PYRADACHS, a puzzling breed

Pekingese + Lhasa Apso
PEEKASSO, an abstract dog

Keeshound + Setter
KEESTER, you can't get this dog off its duff.

Chihuahua + Whippet
CHIAPET, order from TV ad, 3 for $19.95.

Boxer + German Shorthaired
BOXER SHORTS, a dog never seen in public.

Basenji + Schipperke
BASERKE, a dog that's mad most of the time.

Irish Water Spaniel + English Springer Spaniel
IRISH SPRINGER, a dog fresh and clean as a whistle

Labrador Retriever + Curly Coated Retriever
LAB COAT RETRIEVER, the choice of research scientists

Newfoundland + Basset Hound
NEWFOUND ASSET HOUND, a dog for financial advisors

Terrier + Bulldog
TERRIBULL, a dog that makes awful mistakes

Bloodhound + Labrador
BLABADOR, a dog that barks incessantly

Malamute + Pointer
MOOT POINT owned by.... Oh, well, it doesn't matter anyway

Collie + Lhasa Apso
COLLAPSO, a dog that folds up for easy transport

Collie + Malamute
COMMUTE, a dog that travels to work

Deerhound + Terrier
DERRIERE, a dog that's true to the end

Cocker Spaniel + Rottweiller
COCKROT, the perfect puppy for that philandering ex-husband

Bull Terrier + Shitzu
BULLSHITZ, a gregarious but unreliable breed


----------



## macandcheese (Aug 18, 2007)

> Are you a breeder, macandcheese???[/B]


No, I just really like dogs and like to research the breeds.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would beg anyone that could take a "mix" breed to go the the Humane Society. So so many need homes. :smhelp:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

> I would beg anyone that could take a "mix" breed to go the the Humane Society. So so many need homes. :smhelp:[/B]


They also have "pure" breeds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423157
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the Humane Society estimates that 25% of the dogs they take in are purebreds. You don't see that many of them when you visit a shelter because many breed rescues have notified the shelter to alert them when a purebred comes in so they can pull it and get it into their program. Also, many shelters have waiting lists for purebreds so they are adopted out quickly.

That's why it is so important to spay or neuter!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

In the October Dog Fancy there are many more Mi-Ki ads it feels like. 
Ok then,
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Here are a few more you might be interested in.
> 
> Spitz + Chow Chow
> SPITZ-CHOW, A dog that throws up a lot
> ...


 :smrofl:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> The dogs are adorable but I don't understand why anyone would pay big $$ for a designer dog? First of all I guess you could say I'm a purist. Why mix and match a breed? You are breeding all kinds of problems from all different breeds. WE are so paticular about Malts and their problems being carried on from generation to generation why risk multi breeds and their problems. I just met a lady that had a Malt-Pom mix and she was upset because it didn't act like a Malt......well dah!!!!!!! I'm sure the MI-KI is a sweet dog but each one would be different as all different genes would be running amiss. If you like Malts..... get a Malt. If you like a Pom......get a Pom. If you like a Papillon...get a Papillon. I don't think it is fair to the dogs to mix and match. Down the road you are asking for trouble.
> "Just my opinion"
> 
> Marsha[/B]


I agree with you 100%.
This is a true mutt. I can't believe people fall for things like this. If you want a rare breed visit a shelter there are a lot of them there and it costs a lot less to adopt one.


----------

